# which sat for nust



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

For admission to NUST (Army medical college), SAT-1 is also required or only SAT-2 result would be enough.


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

No Sat I required, only Sat II in Chemistry, Biology, and Physics. I think you can substitute Math for Physics.


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

thnx alot.. and during the admission time i obviously wont know whether the other SAT applicants have a higher score than me or not, so should i sit for the entrance exam as well?, i mean prepare from FSc books as well


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

Honestly speaking there's a VERY little chance you'd get admission through the entrance test. Around 15000 people give the test and only like 100 get chosen. With SAT II if you get above 2000, you're basically guaranteed a Nust Foreign Seat.


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

ok that helps a lot, thnx again


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

Can any1 plz tell me abt AMC total seats, both for MBBS & BDS???


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

AMC has got 40 seats..mbbs..nt sure abt bds..its i guess 30..


----------

